# Food Safety News - 10/24/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 24, 2021)

*CDC suspects Italian-Style Salame in new Salmonella outbreak*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 24, 2021 01:17 am
The federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention late Saturday announced a multistate outbreak involving 20 Salmonella illnesses in eight states with three hospitalizations.   It has not resulted in any deaths. The outbreak is linked to  Citterio brand Premium Italian-Style Salame Sticks sold at Trader Joe’s and other grocery stores. “Nine people were interviewed... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: What did we learn – or not – from the 2020 onion outbreak*
By Bill Marler on Oct 24, 2021 12:06 am
Opinion The last few weeks have sounded remarkably familiar to Spring 2020 when we faced a nationwide (and Canada) Salmonella outbreak linked to California grown onions.  We are now facing a similar outbreak – smaller at this point (more than 650 vs. more than 1,600 sickened) – but it will be interesting to see if... Continue Reading


*Industry can use outbreak reports to decide on food safety programs*
By Trevor Suslow on Oct 24, 2021 12:03 am
Opinion Editor’s note: This column was originally posted by Growing Produce. To subscribe, visit https://www.growingproduce.com/subscribe/ “What do you think was different this season?” While not the first question that needs to be asked when facing a product recall or being implicated in a foodborne illness outbreak, that question generally ranks in the top five. In my... Continue Reading


*Researchers find Vibrio types in prawns in United Kingdom pose low risk to humans*
By News Desk on Oct 24, 2021 12:01 am
Scientists have found half of prawns sampled were contaminated with Vibrio in the United Kingdom but the strains of bacteria identified do not cause severe disease in humans. Quadram Institute researchers studied Vibrio in prawns in the UK to understand the bacterium’s contribution to human disease and its resistance to antibiotics. Non-cholera vibrios are not a... Continue Reading


*Home delivery meals may have included some of those contaminated onions*
By News Desk on Oct 23, 2021 03:52 pm
The ProSource Produce LLC recall of whole raw onions (red, yellow, and white) shipped from Chihuahua, Mexico, between July 1, 2021, and Aug. 31, 2021, for Salmonella contamination is rippling through food chains., including those of home meal delivery services. This recall comes after more than 650 people have been infected in a Salmonella Oranienburg outbreak... Continue Reading


----------

